# Service stabilitrak, service traction control, check engine light



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

I had the same thing happen with mt 2012 LT. It turned out the* battery cables *were the issue. Seems the cables (especially the positive) were losing connection because the inside of the cable (where you can`t see) was loose and losing contact with the battery. That was causing the Check Stabilitrak, and causing my radio to reset also. Took three trips to GM, but because of this forum, I had a printout of others with the same issue. GM finally changed both cables, and no problem since. I don`t know if GM ever issued a Tech Bulletin on this, but they should have. It`s sad, (but happy for me) that I found this issue answer on the internet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeTDI said:


> So Ive had my Cruze since the end of March. And the last couple days have been nothing but issues. First it started off with stabilitrak flashing and saying service soon, then today it is stabilitrack, service traction control, my ac seems to be having fits as well with not wanting to get cold or stay cold, and my engine light came on. I had the light checked and it came up as P20A1 (reductant purge control valve performance). The people at the auto part store have no idea what that means and neither do I. Wtf is up with my car. Less than 6000 miles and going to the shop for regular maintenance and to be fixed already!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey there,

I apologize for this, and I would be happy to look into this further on your behalf. Please feel free to send a private message my way with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

stowbilly said:


> I had the same thing happen with mt 2012 LT. It turned out the* battery cables *were the issue. Seems the cables (especially the positive) were losing connection because the inside of the cable (where you can`t see) was loose and losing contact with the battery. That was causing the Check Stabilitrak, and causing my radio to reset also. Took three trips to GM, but because of this forum, I had a printout of others with the same issue. GM finally changed both cables, and no problem since. I don`t know if GM ever issued a Tech Bulletin on this, but they should have. It`s sad, (but happy for me) that I found this issue answer on the internet.


Hmm Ill make sure to mention that when I take it in Thursday. They didnt seem to know what the issue was when I called. Im hoping it will be something quick and easy. Its an hour drive to my dealer and I dont really want to go thru that 3 times before they figure it out. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I apologize for this, and I would be happy to look into this further on your behalf. Please feel free to send a private message my way with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> ...


I have already scheduled a visit to my dealer and looked to see if recalls were possibly the issue-none found. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeTDI said:


> I have already scheduled a visit to my dealer and looked to see if recalls were possibly the issue-none found.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for letting me know! Let me know if you need any further assistance with anything down the road. Looking forward to the outcome Thursday. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ask them to check the battery and cables, as well as test the alternator. That all sounds like a case of low voltage. It'll do a lot of funny things to a car, including causing sensors to be out of range.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

sciphi said:


> Ask them to check the battery and cables, as well as test the alternator. That all sounds like a case of low voltage. It'll do a lot of funny things to a car, including causing sensors to be out of range.


Really hope it is that easy


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I mentioned to have them check the cables, of course idk if they did or not. They said a had a connector that wasn't sitting correctly and making contact like it should. They greased it and connected it back. Said they test drove it and it was fine. I drove it home-an hour trip- and then to a race that nite another 2 hours total. Next day my lights come back on and my AC goes warm....CLEARLY NOT FIXED


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeTDI said:


> I mentioned to have them check the cables, of course idk if they did or not. They said a had a connector that wasn't sitting correctly and making contact like it should. They greased it and connected it back. Said they test drove it and it was fine. I drove it home-an hour trip- and then to a race that nite another 2 hours total. Next day my lights come back on and my AC goes warm....CLEARLY NOT FIXED
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Very sorry for this, Cruze TDI! If you need any assistance with this, please shoot me over a private message .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Very sorry for this, Cruze TDI! If you need any assistance with this, please shoot me over a private message .
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Its at another dealer now. It wouldnt even turn over this morning telling me to service my airbag, power steering, and park assist. My radio wont turn off when i open my door and when i lock the car only my passenger front amber lamp and driver rear amber light flash, no honk either. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeTDI said:


> Its at another dealer now. It wouldnt even turn over this morning telling me to service my airbag, power steering, and park assist. My radio wont turn off when i open my door and when i lock the car only my passenger front amber lamp and driver rear amber light flash, no honk either.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for this. Please let me know if you need me to reach out to the dealership on your behalf. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Im to the point I will NEVER buy another Chevy or GM product. My car has been sitting in the shop for 10 days now. The dealer has no clue what is wrong and has been talking to people in Michigan who built the car to figure it out. Some sort of module had to be replaced and now my ECM is being replaced. This is complete BS. I know cars break down but show room floor to shop floor in 6000 miles is UNACCEPTABLE!! Im making a pricy monthly payment, paying my XM radio, car ins, and having to put gas in a rental that isnt mine nor what I want to be driving! If it was I would have bought this car!!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sleebin (Sep 3, 2014)

I have recently had a problem with the engine fan... it runs full blast and at random time my service stabilitrack, traction control and reduced engine power... very frustrating to be on the road hearing a loud fan and also not being able to accelerate... I took it in last winter and they told me my cruise control and bluetooth were running interference so they took it out and it stopped for 6 months but it came back the next winter. Anything i can do? Its still under warranty (3 years old and only 60,000 km) is there something i can do to fix the problem or do i have to go to the dealership and hope it gets fixed again?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thermastat is probably going out , which is a known fault . Take it in today to yer friendly dealerships service Dept. Good Luck .........


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We can imagine how this must be frustrating and we want to apologize for this inconvenience, CruzeTDI. Please private message us your VIN, mileage and contact information and we will look further into this matter for you. 

Kristen A. (Assisting Patsy)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

I had the same issues twice now, (2011 Cruze) once in a parking lot at work, along with the 'Service Traction control' my warning for the steering systems came on. I figured well I'll just drive home with no power steering.
I put the car in reverse it would not move, like the brakes were on, in drive same, I turned the car off 2 time before it finally let me move.
then in the snow on the interstate, "ENGINE POWER REDUCED" and traction control light on, I had no power and almost crashed on the interstate because I had no control of the car.
I HATE THIS CAR so much but I cannot afford to trade it in. 
I did get a letter about a possible defect in the crimp on the neg battery cable, but they specifically limited the recall to a car with less than 120,000 miles, so I'm screwed 
thanks GM


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Any possibility that this battery cable issue could be causing my SEL being thrown on for random communication codes? I haven't had the stabilitrak one that I've seen, but the service manager said it was throwing code after code.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MnMike said:


> Any possibility that this battery cable issue could be causing my SEL being thrown on for random communication codes? I haven't had the stabilitrak one that I've seen, but the service manager said it was throwing code after code.


This is a sign of an electrical issue. I'd start with the negative battery cable followed by a reset of the system (changing the cable may reset the system for you).


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Well I hope that's their first action. That would really make my life if it were a simple fix.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Given that it's a known issue, that sure seems like a logical starting point.


----------



## Budda (Jul 23, 2015)

I bought a cruze tdi back in November of 2013. It has just shy of 38000 miles on it and last night the service stabilitrak and service traction control light and messages came on. It doesn't start on the first time of the key, it fires then dies, but on the second attempt it starts. That's when the messages and light come on. Also the tach doesn't work until the third shutdown and restart, and when shifting into gear it shifts very hard and won't shift up or down in auto or manual. What may cause this? I'm taking it in for service and diagnosis today but I don't want to pay dealer fees for something I can fix myself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Good afternoon Budda,

We're sorry to hear about your concern with the traction control component of your vehicle. Were you able to have the vehicle diagnosed today? I look forward to your update regarding your service visit today. 

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Budda (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes I did. It came out being the timing chain.


----------



## cloud (Jan 19, 2016)

Am having the same issues with my cruze it's 2014 we haven't had a year yet. already having problems with it. I think this needs to be a recall seeing so many people are having the same issues.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cloud said:


> Am having the same issues with my cruze it's 2014 we haven't had a year yet. already having problems with it. I think this needs to be a recall seeing so many people are having the same issues.


I am assuming you have not brought this to your dealers attention, yet.

When you do, tell them to refer to special policy 14311.......your concerns have already been addressed.

Enter the number in the search bar to review.

Rob


----------



## Kdprice38 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello group, im having the same issues from day one, reduced power, then stabilitrak, traction control, almost had an accident with my kids in the car, ive been to the dealer, and was told it was cared for, but again im back to the same thing, also service engine light, code vacuum leak, i was told by dealer to replace gas cap, didnt fix the problem, now they want me to pay 90 dollars up front to look at it because, im at 56807 miles and my bump to bump warranty is gone. I normally love chevy products, but now im so upset i chose the cruz, and the fact its like the dealer wont help care for my issues even when addressing them before hand, does any one have any ideas of how i can handle this, this is the only car i have and i cant afford to trade as of now. Someone please help.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based on your information you actually have a dealer problem.
For whatever reason they aren't taking your concerns seriously.

You are not going to be successful till you try another dealer.

Problem one.....most likely a grounding problem.....if the cable hasn't been replaced, there is no point in looking further (this is under a extended coverage).

Problem two.....you indicate a vacuum code that I must assume may be a P0171........this would be a powertrain covered repair if caused by a failed PCV (requires cam cover replacement).

Both concerns are well documented at the dealer level and instructions are provided to them......that's why I'm recommending going elsewhere regardless of inconvenience.

Rob


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

something I experienced with 2012 Cruze LS, Stabile-trac warning, as well as multiple P0171 codes, solved with purge valve replacement. Easy, inexpensive fix, hope it works for you.

See following link for details:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/152849-purge-valve-replacement-clears-5-odb-codes.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Hello group, im having the same issues from day one, reduced power, then stabilitrak, traction control, almost had an accident with my kids in the car, ive been to the dealer, and was told it was cared for, but again im back to the same thing, also service engine light, code vacuum leak, i was told by dealer to replace gas cap, didnt fix the problem, now they want me to pay 90 dollars up front to look at it because, im at 56807 miles and my bump to bump warranty is gone. I normally love chevy products, but now im so upset i chose the cruz, and the fact its like the dealer wont help care for my issues even when addressing them before hand, does any one have any ideas of how i can handle this, this is the only car i have and i cant afford to trade as of now. Someone please help.




Hello Kdprice38, 

I can definitely understand how frustrating this may seem, and I would be happy to help in the best way possible. If you need the additional assistance, feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BReyReal (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm having this problem the past two weeks where I went to start my car and the battery was dead. So I jumped it, let it run, and then shut it off for a couple hours. Went back out to start it and it was dead again. Jumped it again and took it to Advanced Auto to get a new battery and have the alternator checked. Everything turned out fine and I got the new battery. Got it home and installed it and now I have no power steering. I turned off and restarted the car many times and still no power steering.

I called my dealership, and they said they will get me in for the negative battery cable recall. He said he will send me a letter in the mail when they get the parts, which was two weeks ago, and I still haven't received a letter or phone call. I'm very disappointed with the service that I am receiving. Meanwhile, I can't get a loaner vehicle, so I have been borrowing my father's truck every single day for the past two weeks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BReyReal said:


> I'm having this problem the past two weeks where I went to start my car and the battery was dead. So I jumped it, let it run, and then shut it off for a couple hours. Went back out to start it and it was dead again. Jumped it again and took it to Advanced Auto to get a new battery and have the alternator checked. Everything turned out fine and I got the new battery. Got it home and installed it and now I have no power steering. I turned off and restarted the car many times and still no power steering.
> 
> I called my dealership, and they said they will get me in for the negative battery cable recall. He said he will send me a letter in the mail when they get the parts, which was two weeks ago, and I still haven't received a letter or phone call. I'm very disappointed with the service that I am receiving. Meanwhile, I can't get a loaner vehicle, so I have been borrowing my father's truck every single day for the past two weeks.


Call your dealership. The part is probably in but the parts department hasn't told the service adviser. In the meantime the service adviser has forgotten because he's swamped with "today's" services.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, truer words never spoken.

E-Mail and the crazyness of a service department just never really works out.......face to face or a real phone call to a human is about all that really works.

Rob


----------



## K-sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

So, this is now officially the worst car I have ever owned: 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ. 
Right after I bought the car- the radio would turn off, not come randomly. Researched and figured out it is a bad battery cable- I replaced it. I have gotten used to and deal with the weird braking thing where the car kinda surges forward when I brake at a stop sign. So used to it in fact I have a hard time driving other cars because I have adjusted the way I brake. This past October, I was driving down the highway and the car felt like it "missed"- lost a little power and then sort of back fired- in my rearview I saw a white puff. Yet, it kept driving about 5 minutes later...every warning light in the car lit up, looked like the space shuttle going down. I pulled into the closest thing I saw- the car would barely move, NTB. They were looking at it and oil was dripping down like the gasket was bad, but it was not acting like that was all- quickly determined this was something severe and therefore covered under power train- $99 diag. to them. Had it towed to dealer $85. After 3 days of run-a-round and providing every oil change slip and service record (60k miles)- they finally told me- turbo blew and blew the engine. The replaced the entire turbo and engine. Yet, they will not pay the tow or the $99 diag.... 2 days after I got the car back- it would not START. Could not even pull it out of garage. I was freaking out- called tow truck and back to dealer we go.... Oh just bad battery..... $55 tow (didn't use dealer reco. this time) and $185 battery.
NOW-5 months later- car idling a little rough- but not quite sure... drving down highway 2 days ago and exact same thing- small miss, then a backfire, no puff this time and no lights. Continued home and very rough idle at stops signs- almost like it will die. Read a bunch of stuff- said it was coil pack- thought I could wait a day and take it to a shop- NOT under warranty. Nope- not enough power to really go faster than 35-and stabiltrack and traction light came on- went to service center- told them what I thought- they looked over and said Cylinder 1 on coil pack is gone ($122). Fine- I ordered coil pack myself and replaced...Just drove around a little all those lights are on and check engine and the thing is idling rough- OH and I just found a coolant leak at the hose from the coolant into the T junction. 
Headed to dealer in the morning- this is unbelievable- I just want to get rid of this car. I want it fixed so I can trade it in on anything but a Chevy. Owned Chevy most of my life- never again.


----------



## chevyjan13 (Apr 2, 2016)

*flashin engine icon with service traction control*

i got same problem as yours they are annoying seeing these lights popping up to my dashboards what should i do??


----------



## chevyjan13 (Apr 2, 2016)

i got problem for flashing of engine icon with service traction control too..its really annoying to this icon..what should i do i have to wait my appointment for next week OMG..the dealership in St.thomas (Disbrowe) makes me nuts they cant able to check right away.


----------



## Frank.Biekart (Jan 10, 2018)

On two separate occasions this winter my 2014 Chevy Cruze has displayed the service traction control stabilitrac lights. I don't feel comfortable with this situation at all. Usually when it happens I park the car somewhere and then restart it about a minute later. It resets the engine lights and drives normally. It seems to happen when the roads a little snowy wet or slippery. But I don't like those damned lights at all. Remember the good old days before all the damned lights when driving used to be fun.


----------



## srobertson (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT. I have been having problems with this car from day one. My turbo went in the car three times, I replaced my catalytic converter, the air condition hoses busted in half, replaced the coil pack twice, O2 censor, the fan belt, and so many other things. Chevrolet have most of these issues on file, but never did anything about it. Now for the last couple of days the stabilitrak service traction control engine light keeps coming on along with the service engine light. I don't know what is causing this. I'm so tired of this car and the issues. I have four children and this car is not reliable at all. If someone have any answers to why this stabilitrak service light keeps coming on please help?


----------



## AZ_BUICK_VERANO (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a Buick Verano 2014. The same problem, it started with a battery changed. Two weeks later the problems started. The car only had 37K miles! Took it to the dealer and they blame the brand new Costco battery. They claim to have changed some ground wires and charge me $1500 for the repair. Two weeks later it is back. That was last February 2019, my son drives to schools. He resets the OBD and runs ok for 1 to 2 weeks and then back. Now the problem seems more regular, with communication errors mix in, traction control, and others. All of this says electrical all the way. I have taken it to other shops and they cannot repeat the problem. I will try the window one posted by one of your members.


----------



## AZ_BUICK_VERANO (Aug 26, 2020)

Dear friends, I think I have solved the problem with the car. I bought a sophiticated OBDII reader which says that either the pedal sensor or the throttle body encoder was in error. I changed the pedal, ~ $55, it worked for a couple of days .... but back. Then I changed the throttle body ~ $90, it worked for a couple of days.... but back again. The next thing to change was the ECU (car computer) $ 200. But during my trials, I was moving the harness cables that connect to the ECU, and sometimes, I noticed that it would work with no error for a day or so. 

When I took my car to the dealer, they told me that they have fixed some wires in the harness and charge me ~ $1500 for it. Well, I figured to go and unwrapped the wire hardness and checked what is it that they did. I should tell you that I am a Director of Engineering in a mayor Semiconductor Company. So diving into something like this ... is that playing with legos. 

Anyhow, after taking the plastic protector, I noticed a cut wire (yellow/white), odd so peeled the wires some more, and a second wire green-brown cut. But this second wire is stripped as well!!!. That is about 1/5 of an inch of the end the plastic has been removed. 

My son has been driving it in a limp move for a few weeks, as he only needs to travel a couple of miles from ASU. Finally, he brings it home and I can take the battery and ECU off the car and fully inspect the portion of the harness under the battery. I found that these two wires were to only ones CUT and repair and put all the re-wrapped. 

The car immediately removed all the dash lights warnings and runs like a top.

*My take to this is that Courtesy Chevrolet in Tempe Autoplex has learned that by cutting these wires they can have repeat business and mimick the stability control and throttle buddy error codes. The green/brown wire was stripped so it made an intermittent connection, thus my moving the harness would fix it for a day. *


----------



## AZ_BUICK_VERANO (Aug 26, 2020)

A small addition to GM, I think they read this blog once in a while.
The Courtesy Chevrolet repair manager told me that they placed a section of the wire in the hardness. This wire(s) were damaged by battery acid. I did not find any evidence of battery corrosion in the wire harness and the battery tray is clear of corrosion as well. Nor that any wires were spliced into the hardness or evidence of new wires.


----------



## AZ_BUICK_VERANO (Aug 26, 2020)

After 2 days of trouble-free operation, and more than 80 miles of use, the same fault come back (

Bought a new ECM for $154 and had the Buick Dealer in Mesa AZ flash it ($150 Earnhardt good people). I must say, the car seems to be running smoother now. Will see ... keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cmccormack_71 (Feb 25, 2021)

stowbilly said:


> I had the same thing happen with mt 2012 LT. It turned out the* battery cables *were the issue. Seems the cables (especially the positive) were losing connection because the inside of the cable (where you can`t see) was loose and losing contact with the battery. That was causing the Check Stabilitrak, and causing my radio to reset also. Took three trips to GM, but because of this forum, I had a printout of others with the same issue. GM finally changed both cables, and no problem since. I don`t know if GM ever issued a Tech Bulletin on this, but they should have. It`s sad, (but happy for me) that I found this issue answer on the internet.


----------



## Cmccormack_71 (Feb 25, 2021)

stowbilly said:


> I had the same thing happen with mt 2012 LT. It turned out the* battery cables *were the issue. Seems the cables (especially the positive) were losing connection because the inside of the cable (where you can`t see) was loose and losing contact with the battery. That was causing the Check Stabilitrak, and causing my radio to reset also. Took three trips to GM, but because of this forum, I had a printout of others with the same issue. GM finally changed both cables, and no problem since. I don`t know if GM ever issued a Tech Bulletin on this, but they should have. It`s sad, (but happy for me) that I found this issue answer on the internet.


Will this cause my display to flash on my radio too? I have had my display replaced twice for going out and it’s still happening.


----------



## Gray.Andrew (Mar 7, 2021)

I Bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ. It has 185,000 miles. It has been driving fine for 2 weeks. On the Highway Yesterday, the car lost power and the Service Traction Control Appeared. I pulled over and tried to start the car and it does nothing. I had to get it towed. What could I be Looking at here? Why can't I start the car now?

Thank you


----------

